
SpaceX will launch Masten’s first lander to the moon in 2022 - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/26/spacex-will-launch-mastens-first-lander-to-the-moon-in-2022/
======
mfincham
Potentially also of interest: Rocket Lab is planning to launch a cubesat to
lunar orbit soon as well
[https://www.rocketlabusa.com/lunar/](https://www.rocketlabusa.com/lunar/)

Then to Venus in 2023! [https://www.space.com/rocket-lab-private-venus-
mission-2023....](https://www.space.com/rocket-lab-private-venus-
mission-2023.html)

